# MailStore Home - Free utility to archive Outlook, Gmail, ... you name it



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this app:
Email Archiving Software - MailStore Home

This is a remarkable application that allows you to archive from all the major e-mail systems out there into a database on your computer that can then be searched. You can also use it to move your archived e-mails to another computer.

I can see a ton of utility in something like this. If switching from one e-mail system to another you are able to use this app to migrate your e-mails over or simply use this application to keep track of archived e-mails. If I later become uncomfortable with Gmail, I have my e-mail with me.

Another advantage is the danger of PST corruption in Outlook that I feared in the past. I've moved away from outlook but this app allows me to delete e-mails from Outlook without the concern that I'll lose an e-mail because I'll have the archived copy. I can keep the PST at a manageable size.

I've also had multiple jobs that I've archived old PSTs for. This will allow me to search across those PST's for e-mails I may have lost track of over the years.

I set up my mailstore location on Dropbox so I have a ready backup of the archive on Dropbox.

It took me about 2 hours to download about 800MB of Gmails from 4 years of use.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Rich; I've been thinking about looking for something like this. I'm afraid some of my PST files have problems; is there any program that will recover them or recover the data?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2011)

If you go to Control Panel -> Mail -> Data Files then you can see each data file you have open in Outlook (if it's not currently open in Outlook then do so before going here). Select Settings for that data file and choose Compact Now. It should repair the file if it's been a while since you've done this.

Make a copy of the PST before you do the above. Either way, if you run MailStore, it might succeed in getting the mail off a PST you're having problems with.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 30, 2011)

Rich,

Thanks for the heads up. 

It also appears that Gmail has either stopped expanding storage limits or else is doing so at a glacial pace. I'm still at less than 50% capacity after about 5-6 years of use, and some of that time I had a lot of email going to other accounts. I suppose it's not beyond the realm of possibility for someone to run out of space if they get a huge amount of email and Gmail is no longer expanding it. My number keeps going up (I have probably 7-10% less free space over the past year) even though I'm deleting a lot more mail than I used to. 

If this works with the free version of Yahoo mail this looks like it may be a big help to people who want to archive email since you can't POP those accounts without paying for the Plus option.


----------

